# [APP][4.0+] 2GIS Dialer — the Dialer One replacement



## 2GIS (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Many of us used to know the good old Dialer One. It is one of the most popular dialer apps for Android. Dialer One has been downloaded more than 2 million times since its first release in 2010. We want to thank the community: cheers to all who helped testing the app, made custom skins for it and provided feedback.

But the times have changed, today values are not the same they used to be 4 years ago. It's time to move on and keep up with modern trends.

We have just released our new product - 2GIS Dialer. It's a powerful dialer app with a built-in business directory and a bunch of other new features. Some other features you got used to in Dialer One (like custom skins) are also going to appear in 2GIS Dialer.

We hope you like our new product and are looking forward to your feedback. You are welcome to download 2GIS Dialer for free on Google Play - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doublegis.dialer

Dialer One is also available but its development has been discontinued.


----------

